# GreenValueHost is moving again.



## Minmeo (Jan 27, 2015)

Got this email today



> Dear Valued Client,
> 
> GreenValueHost is committed to customer service and high quality. Recently our customers hosted at our Amsterdam location have been expressing some concern with the hardware performance of their products. We take your feedback very seriously and as such we’ve put a plan together to improve the level of service we are providing our clients currently hosted in Amsterdam.
> 
> ...



They changed my IP address last week and now are moving me out of the country to the USA. I dont use this vps very much but I dont want a USA vps (I already have one).


----------



## drov (Jan 27, 2015)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drmike (Jan 27, 2015)

Hahaha sounds like John Biloh wrote that....  Typical salesmanship in stuff he writes.  But he forgot to throw in the 75% LIMITED TIME DISCOUNT PROMO CRAZY! at the end.

"Tier-1 bandwidth"  --- who are they f'n kidding with that?  What even is the CC mix this quarter?

Plus they left out all their PCI compliances and other imaginary things.

This is good for customers though.  Buffalo and Amsterdam are neighboring communities, next door neighbors.  Nevermind the entire east side of New York and that tiny puddle of water called the Atlantic Ocean....


----------



## Nett (Jan 27, 2015)

When did Intel start offering 1TB SSD's?


----------



## MannDude (Jan 27, 2015)

Didn't they get their original IPs revoked by @William?

This is hilarious though. "Buffalo is basically Amsterdam"


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 27, 2015)

Nett said:


> When did Intel start offering 1TB SSD's?


Answer: Never

Even if they did make them (which they don't), I don't see any daycare center purchases for 1TB Intel SSDs.  I do however see some purchases for Samsung mz-7te1t0bw 1TB SSD drives

http://appext20.dos.ny.gov/ASPIMGView/imgview.aspx?pdocid=29386259&pidmname=DEFAULT&pApp=UCC



> This is good for customers though.  Buffalo and Amsterdam are neighboring communities, next door neighbors.


I don't see any mention in the announcement that he will be giving pro-rata refunds to any customer who isn't happy with the migration.  If you advertise a service with a specific feature (Amsterdam location) and aren't able to continue delivering what you advertised you owe the customer a pro-rated refund.


----------



## drmike (Jan 27, 2015)

There are other issues too...

Aren't there EU privacy and data laws protecting data out migration like this?

Plus I think AMS customers, some, were surcharged for services in AMS.  Perhaps the base amount was more and I do recall IPs costing more.  All of which would be refunds.

Lucky for customers, GVH actually does issue refunds.  Unlike their other Colocrossing shell companies which do not.

Obvious issue with all of this is we see GVH going back to Colocrossing only again.   When that happens, companies either close shop or fail, usually....


----------



## William (Jan 27, 2015)

MannDude said:


> Didn't they get their original IPs revoked by @William?
> 
> This is hilarious though. "Buffalo is basically Amsterdam"


Correct, after ignoring lots (= 10+) of abuse mails about phishing in the network (and after that multiple mails where i did withdraw the LOA and requested that the network is removed) - Phoenixnap ignored me as well - Their upstreams had to step in and set ACLs to prevent them from annoucing the network anymore. (which means i had to send my passport around the world to 20+ people/companies in a LOT of jurisdictions, seriously pisses me off).

The network, as of today, is still announced by PhoenixNAP and in use by GVH - I have no real way to force them to stop either, only on legal way (which is already in progress against both, as well as the defamation lawsuit against GVH and Jon).


----------



## drmike (Jan 27, 2015)

MannDude said:


> Didn't they get their original IPs revoked by @William?
> 
> This is hilarious though. "Buffalo is basically Amsterdam"


William revoked IPs because GVH booted him from the 100TB plan they discontinued and then reported him to FraudRecord for being a bad customer.  William said he was unaware of the subdelegation of the IPs to a reseller who then delegated them to GVH.

Now, that matter I am blah about.   

It never made sense to me about the IP delegation and reseller in the middle.   LOA paperwork has to be done and that's original owner of IPs + the customer using them + the datacenters doing announce(s).   I am not clear on how someone gets delegated block and the owner is unaware of who is getting that block.

I bring this up because Alexander from HostUs is trying to tell the same story on LET about his IP sub delegation (after William yanked the IPs and GVH needed new ones) and being unaware of GVH as end company for a /24 block.  I know Alexander is full of elephant shit about his IP issuance to GVH, contrary to the fiction that gets published on Lowendtalk.


----------



## William (Jan 27, 2015)

> William revoked IPs because GVH booted him from the 100TB plan they discontinued and then reported him to FraudRecord for being a bad customer.  William said he was unaware of the subdelegation of the IPs to a reseller who then delegated them to GVH.


Sort of. I did not know but assumed GVH used them (I'm not an idiot and keep track of who uses my IPs) and it was no real issue for me - Honestly i do rent to a bunch far more shady people than them, it's not an issue for me, the reseller/GVH was one of the least problematic ones abuse wise.

I cancelled the contract with my reseller after GVH cancelled my plan (and refunded me fully, should note that) - This had a 1 month notice which was imposed by me as my reseller had NO contract with me so i applied the default 1 month as outlined in my ToS (which are not public but of course available/provided to all my customers/resellers), i had any right to do this regardless of the cancellation reason (call it revenge, call it whatever, fact is i owned this IPs and my reseller had no contract and i did what i wanted to do).

Later (2-3 days later) multiple abuse reports started to flow in for phishing which were ignored when forwarded to both GVH and PhoenixNAP - Thus i, in accordance with my ToS and with information to my reseller/customer, issued an immediate LOA withdrawal to both GVH and PhoenixNAP which was ignored, for the rest see the post above.



> It never made sense to me about the IP delegation and reseller in the middle.   LOA paperwork has to be done and that's original owner of IPs + the customer using them + the datacenters doing announce(s).   I am not clear on how someone gets delegated block and the owner is unaware of who is getting that block.


My reseller requested a LOA on PhoenixNAP - I issued that. It did not name GVH in it at all. RIPE further works usually with route objects without LOA.


----------



## MannDude (Jan 27, 2015)

What's even funnier about all of this is lil' Jonny advertised Amsterdam as a location just 5 days ago on WHT: http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1447754&

Are you telling me that this decision was made within the last 5 days? Why the rush?

Didn't he do this once already? Offer Amsterdam, stop offering it, move everyone. Offer it again? (Sort of like his 100TB plans, shared/reseller, etc) What a joke.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 27, 2015)

If I were to put a wager on it, my bet is that he managed to go far enough into debt to Biloh that he was either given the option of pay up immediately, or move everything he had to CC.  A sound move on Biloh's part - even if CC didn't want to absorb the services little Johnny Witless sold at ridiculous cost loss, Biloh now has him completely by the balls and GVH can't even do a runner/migration to avoid the debt.  Puts everyones least favourite Suicide Girl in the position of _`pay your bills, or lose it all`_.

If my hunch on that is right, then we may be (thankfully) finally approaching the end game on these kids.  Another couple months of drama, then we'll never have to hear of them again.


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 27, 2015)

> Lucky for customers, GVH actually does issue refunds.  Unlike their other Colocrossing shell companies which do not.


GVH issues refunds after the customer opens a thread on WHT/LET to complain about GVH refusing to issue a refund (the last such thread was a few days ago: Jonny refused to give a refund and told the customer they would lose if they filed a PayPal dispute because it was an intangible item). 

GreenValueHost operates the same sleazebag way that ChicagoVPS does by abusing PayPal's intangible items policy. The only difference between them is Jonny will bend like a little momma's boy under public pressure.  Otherwise not much difference (_especially when you consider that both giants of the hosting industry have/have had CEOs who did double duty as retail clerks by day, CEO by night_)



> If I were to put a wager on it, my bet is that he managed to go far enough into debt to Biloh that he was either given the option of pay up immediately, or move everything he had to CC.


Isn't that basically what happened with the non-CC US locations a few months ago? GVH ran up a bunch of small debt, and the non-CC US nodes were migrated to CC.



> JNguyen: _"To be completely honest with you, at one point in time when we still had nodes with QuadraNet, we were over $1000 in debt to QuadraNet and nearly $2000 in debt to ColoCrossing at the same time."_


----------



## Hxxx (Jan 27, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> GVH issues refunds after the customer opens a thread on WHT/LET to complain about GVH refusing to issue a refund (the last such thread was a few days ago: Jonny refused to give a refund and told the customer they would lose if they filed a PayPal dispute because it was an intangible item).
> 
> GreenValueHost operates the same sleazebag way that ChicagoVPS does by abusing PayPal's intangible items policy. The only difference between them is Jonny will bend like a little momma's boy under public pressure.  Otherwise not much difference (_especially when you consider that both giants of the hosting industry have/have had CEOs who did double duty as retail clerks by day, CEO by night_)
> 
> Isn't that basically what happened with the non-CC US locations a few months ago? GVH ran up a bunch of small debt, and the non-CC US nodes were migrated to CC.


PayPal need to cover intangible items like they did in UK: http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1383852



Aldryic C said:


> If I were to put a wager on it, my bet is that he managed to go far enough into debt to Biloh that he was either given the option of pay up immediately, or move everything he had to CC.  A sound move on Biloh's part - even if CC didn't want to absorb the services little Johnny Witless sold at ridiculous cost loss, Biloh now has him completely by the balls and GVH can't even do a runner/migration to avoid the debt.  Puts everyones least favourite Suicide Girl in the position of _`pay your bills, or lose it all`_.
> 
> If my hunch on that is right, then we may be (thankfully) finally approaching the end game on these kids.  Another couple months of drama, then we'll never have to hear of them again.


Priceless... Suicide Girl .LOL that was great.


----------



## drmike (Jan 28, 2015)

MannDude said:


> Are you telling me that this decision was made within the last 5 days? Why the rush?


Maybe his monthly invoice is due 

Poor PhoenixNAP, I wonder if they realize they sold to a minor?


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 28, 2015)

drmike said:


> Poor PhoenixNAP, I wonder if they realize they sold to a minor?


Technically they sold to a corporation.

Did GVH go back to PhoenixNAP in Amsterdam or did the move to Singlehop never happen? Last April Jonny posted on LET they were switching from PhoenixNAP to Singlehop in Amsterdam...that was at the same time he announced a move to Quadranet in Dallas and LA (less than 3 months later the Quadranet nodes were migrated back to CC).



> Things are getting better slow and steady. Rushing things was what caused a complete mess of our company earlier this year and we've learned from it. We're nearly finished moving CC Dallas to QuadraNet Dallas which will allow for IPv6 support and also we're in the progress of moving CC Los Angeles to QuadraNet Los Angeles which will allow IPv6 in addition to Asian optimized IPs. Also, something else that customers may notice is that we've started deploying more Dual Quad core servers as opposed to E3s for increased reliability.
> 
> The change from PhoenixNap -> SingleHop for new Amsterdam VPS deployments will be happening soon which will allow for discounted internal cPanel/WHM licenses, discounted EU IPv4 addresses, free SSLs, and better network connectivity.
> 
> http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/comment/557231/#Comment_557231



Edit: just noticed the "Oh shit, William pulled our IPs" announcement from the 17th: 



> Emergency Replacement of ALL 194.x IPv4 Addresses in Amsterdam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## msp - nick (Jan 28, 2015)

Well, that's what you get when you mess about. You get pulled, though never heard of it before.

Good luck to 'em.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Jan 28, 2015)

IIRC, this has something to do with William. 

I'm unsure if he would allow me to disclose it but if he does, prepare your popcorn.


----------



## William (Jan 28, 2015)

If you read some posts further up and on LET i stated everything already.


----------



## k0nsl (Jan 28, 2015)

This is good news (the IP issue too). With some hope these antics will cause an uproar with quite a lot of their customers where the ideal scenario is; _*they ditch that joke company and stop feeding it, thus speeding up the process for GVH to die*_.


----------



## raindog308 (Jan 28, 2015)

MannDude said:


> What's even funnier about all of this is lil' Jonny advertised Amsterdam as a location just 5 days ago on WHT: http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1447754&


Way back then, GVH had a "commitment to excellence in hardware and network quality."

Now "Customers in Amsterdam formerly were hosted on Xeon E3-1240v3 and Dual E5-2620v3 nodes with inferior specifications (Enterprise SATA drives, less RAM, software raid, inferior hardware RAID cards)".

I'm guessing that when customers bought VPSes in Amsterdam five days ago, there was not a disclaimer saying "btw, you're OK with being on servers that have inferior specifications, right?"


----------



## MannDude (Jan 28, 2015)

I would imagine at this point his general customer base consists of those who are unable to read English very well. Some of their latest reviews seems like they're written by those who speak English as a second language, so I'd imagine for a lot of customers the most important thing is the conversion of USD to their local currency.


----------



## msp - nick (Jan 28, 2015)

MannDude said:


> I would imagine at this point his general customer base consists of those who are unable to read English very well. Some of their latest reviews seems like they're written by those who speak English as a second language, so I'd imagine for a lot of customers the most important thing is the conversion of USD to their local currency.


I don't know why people still go to them, they offer a cheap service, nothing fantastic...


----------



## Hxxx (Jan 28, 2015)

Well is super cheap, an E3 for 30 dollars for some individuals might be more important that all the bad reviews they might have. I have asked their provider for price match, they refuse.

But also such low prices on dedicated , pretty sure is all in debt. Is not sustainable.

The irony.


----------



## drmike (Jan 28, 2015)

Hxxx said:


> Well is super cheap, an E3 for 30 dollars for some individuals might be more important that all the bad reviews they might have. I have asked their provider for price match, they refuse.
> 
> But also such low prices on dedicated , pretty sure is all in debt. Is not sustainable.
> 
> The irony.


$30 dedis are straight up ColoCrossing puppeteering up GVH's arse.

Underlying server bill in CC world can't be lower than $25/mo.  Meaning $5 spread.   From that all costs for payment and support.

How is that sustainable?  It isn't unless...  Where this is entirely "whitelabeled" and GVH is just the sales person.


----------



## MannDude (Jan 28, 2015)

drmike said:


> How is that sustainable?


Hence their debt they seem to attract...


----------



## drmike (Jan 28, 2015)

Sign the deal with the devil and he'll make all your debt go away.

What's next for CC-light?


----------



## sv01 (Jan 29, 2015)

Customers first, profit second LOL


----------



## Jasson.Pass (Jan 29, 2015)

Kids need a cheap place to host with their lunch money kids supporting kids lol


----------



## Matt AH (Jan 29, 2015)

Glad to see they finally moved, there Amsterdam DC was slow and lacking quality.

Good post.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jan 29, 2015)

Matt AH said:


> Glad to see they finally moved, there Amsterdam DC was slow and lacking quality.
> 
> Good post.


...  you serious?


----------



## sv01 (Jan 30, 2015)

LOL he spamming vpsboard with his offer 

3 post about his services.


----------



## drmike (Jan 30, 2015)

Matt AH said:


> Glad to see they finally moved, there Amsterdam DC was slow and lacking quality.
> 
> Good post.


Really AMS wasn't happy location for them?  Someone else said it was good to UK on latency, but, beyond that not much info.


----------



## Varcoe (Jan 31, 2015)

We're only moving your server 6,000 km away, no big deal.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jan 31, 2015)

Varcoe said:


> We're only moving your server 6,000 km away, no big deal.


Pfft.  I can run that no problem.  I'm just gonna need a canoe partway.


----------



## MannDude (Jan 31, 2015)

Varcoe said:


> We're only moving your server 6,000 km away, no big deal.


Buffalo is practically Amsterdam, no worries...


----------



## drmike (Jan 31, 2015)

Expect more movement for clients.

Usually when companies go all-in Colocrossing, they drop other locations and shuffle stuff from CC other locations that are more costly (think Seattle, Los Angeles, LAX and Dallas (to lesser extent)).

Again, VPS line and non profitability big picture or just not profitable enough.  Fundamental basic math problems where something like VPS can't be figured out properly.

Good textbook example of why to do your numbers before you ever make your initial offer and to know your full rate and maximum tolerable discount level.


----------



## MannDude (Jan 31, 2015)

Is he even still in LA? Did he get his debt at Quadranet paid off or did he move elsewhere in the building to one of Colocrossing's rented racks at Quadranet?


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 31, 2015)

MannDude said:


> Is he even still in LA? Did he get his debt at Quadranet paid off or did he move elsewhere in the building to one of Colocrossing's rented racks at Quadranet?


Go back a page or two in this thread.  The migration to Quadranet LA/Dallas was very short lived (less than 3 months) and everyone was migrated back to CC last summer.


----------



## drmike (Jan 31, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> Go back a page or two in this thread.  The migration to Quadranet LA/Dallas was very short lived (less than 3 months) and everyone was migrated back to CC last summer.


Oh they still have LAX live at GVH.   Unsure which provider it is, but expect it to be phased I'd think.  That's not cheapest location to be (Buffalo would be).


----------



## zionvps (Feb 2, 2015)

jon mad. jon break. jon smash erything. 

months ago i got a vps from them just to see how terrible it is. my IP was changed atleast 3 times in a month


----------



## ZotiMedia (Feb 27, 2015)

again? Was moved before also?


----------



## MannDude (Feb 27, 2015)

Jesus, just go post your offer already.


----------



## clarity (Feb 27, 2015)

MannDude said:


> Jesus, just go post your offer already.


Epic Post! These comments are why I love this place!


----------



## ZotiMedia (Feb 27, 2015)

MannDude said:


> Jesus, just go post your offer already.


lol. It's nothing bad if I ask when was the first time they sold the clients. I just know about this time with the XFuse.


----------



## KuJoe (Feb 27, 2015)

@ZotiMedia you're only lying to yourself. Everybody here is smart enough to know exactly why you're here and your empty robotic-like posts make it plain as day. You have yet to contribute anything of value to the forums based on what I've seen so far.


----------



## ZotiMedia (Feb 27, 2015)

KuJoe said:


> @ZotiMedia you're only lying to yourself. Everybody here is smart enough to know exactly why you're here and your empty robotic-like posts make it plain as day. You have yet to contribute anything of value to the forums based on what I've seen so far.


Hello @KuJoe.

Of course am here to contribute. Please give me some time


----------



## mojeda (Feb 27, 2015)

ZotiMedia said:


> Hello @KuJoe.
> 
> Of course am here to contribute. Please give me some time


You say you're here to contribute yet your first mission was to get your offer thread up so you went around posting meaningless posts to get your post count up.

Now that your offer thread is up I'll see you back in a week or so when you need to come and post more meaningless posts so you can do another offer thread.


----------



## KuJoe (Feb 27, 2015)

We shall see. Got that advertisement up in record time.


----------



## drmike (Feb 27, 2015)

ZotiMedia said:


> again? Was moved before also?


Yeah, GVH has a track record of moving.  Sites last not to long, migrates people in middle of the night, half of those end up rm -rf'd .... or something like that from the accounts prior in public by customers.

All contributed to demise of that company.

Your turn, let's see how your company does


----------



## haloelite3 (Mar 4, 2015)

I am not sure but I heard that one of GVH's ex support members has been arrested for hacking into his school's grade system?

I am not sure to be honest but oh well


----------



## GS-Dylan (Mar 4, 2015)

here you go


----------



## hxQ&S8ZaVn9e (Mar 7, 2015)

Has there been any changes in the hosting yet? Is Duke moving them to new locations?


----------



## drmike (Mar 7, 2015)

hxQ&S8ZaVn9e said:


> Has there been any changes in the hosting yet? Is Duke moving them to new locations?


Former GVH customers will be staying where they are.   Now that is except the AMS move that happened and those on really small annuals.   All that migrated to sunny Buffalo.


----------

